# Found a baby spotted dove



## phoebe (Aug 30, 2010)

Today I found a baby spotted dove sitting on my doorstep. It seems to have most of it's flight feathers and can kind of flap around a bit but can't fly properly yet.
I'm not sure what to do with it. It doesn't seem old enough to be able to find it's own food.
Should I just leave it somewhere? I know what tree it came from (the doves often nest in it) but it would be impossible for me to get up there.
I'm tempted to try and rear it myself and then let it go when the time comes. I know it's not a native species so I can understand if this would be the wrong thing to do.
Any suggestions? I feel a bit sorry for it.


----------



## cheola (Aug 30, 2010)

Heya,

If I were you I'd put it somewhere out by the tree but where cats and dogs can't get to it. 

When birds fledge they don't normally have all their flight feathers but the parents will still bring them food when they are on the ground beneath the nest. It will be a couple of days and the dove should be able to fly more strongly and will be able to start learning to find food itself. 

Rearing it yourself is possible too if you get hold of a wildlife carer and ask about the sorts of food to feed a dove! 

Good luck.


----------



## phoebe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately a red wattlebird had a go at it and the dove seems to have disappeared. I can't find it anywhere.
If it turns up I'll put it back near the tree.

Such is life I suppose..


----------



## phoebe (Aug 30, 2010)

I found it! I put it near the tree it came out of and the parents have already found it


----------

